# Fresh Water Draining from Autotrail Cheyenne 840D



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm hopeful that someone can help. I've just filled the fresh water tank ready for departing tomorrow and have discovered that within minutes the content emptied via an underside drain valve (not the fresh water tank drain valve). I've checked just about everything without success and began to wonder if the culprit could be the electrical safety/drainage valve associated with the Trumatic C 6002 EH unit. According to the manufacturers manual, this would make sense. There is a drawing of this valve in the Truma manual but it does not show where this is located on the heater unit. Worse still, the heater is located under the fixed island bed and shrouded by wooden panels. I can just about see around three sides but thats it and nothing resembles the diagram in the manual. I haven't touched this valve since our last outing (it has been in for its habitation service) and there has been no frost to cause it to dump. The manual does say that this valve can dump if there is an interruption in the power supply and we have had a few power cuts. Anyway, can anyone explain to me where this valve is located so that at least I can have a 'grope' for it to check its status. Unfortunately, my local dealer (Discover) is no more. Many thanks.


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone have any ideas..........................please.


----------



## fixitjohn (Jul 27, 2009)

Hya!
I am new to the forum every one of those heaters has an electrically 
operated "dump valve" designed to empty the boiler in the event of a 
frost unfortunately it will trigger above that temperature good for the boiler but upsetting when you come to fill up ready for your holiday!
the good news it should be on the right hand side of the truma located at the lowest point on the floor it is a maroon red colour knob just pull it up and it will re-set itself make sure the batteries are at least 12v. or it will not latch closed.
Happy holidays. :


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its not forced to be near the boiler mines under the seat next to the water tank. But look underneath and see where the water is coming out as the valve is sat on a hole straight through the floor, so it follows that it will be directly above. put some more water in if its stopped running.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

If it's not the dump valve on the heater, then it could just be an inline drain valve that has been left in the open position. We've got one of these to ensure that the boiler is fully drained down in the winter.

As Sideways says, best bet is to find the tube the water comes out of, and follow it upwards. If it's a drain valve like ours then it's just a lever on the top that you swing over (like a set of points on a railway!!).


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Follow the water input to the boiler. Look for a red conector This is the valve.

Mine was left open after habitation service. Cheyenne 620


There again i may be wrong.


Hope it helps.

dave p


----------

